# Sandro Hit



## Drum (25 May 2011)

Anyone got anything by Sandro Hit?  Is his semen quality good?


----------



## mcrobbiena (25 May 2011)

I used to work at Schockemoele and his semen has one of the best percentages. Worked with alot of them and all seem nice quality beasts. He is a grumpy boy though and his fee is one of the more expensive ones but I guess the foal would be worth more with that breeding.


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 May 2011)

My 5 yr old's grandsire is Sandro Hit (sire Saltimbanco). I think Sandro Hit's progeny are all rather quirky and temperamental. I beleive my boy's sire had to be gelded eventually due to temperament.


----------



## Tempi (25 May 2011)

I believe he can produce offspring with not great temprements that are also quite quirky.

If you are looking at spending that amount on a stud fee IMO there are nicer stallions to use.  It does obviously depend what the mare is like and her breeding though obviously.


----------



## competitiondiva (25 May 2011)

I was interested in the sandro hit line for my mare originally, I got lots of dvd's from studs with licensensed sons by him, but each and every one of them had imo poor hind leg movement, which ultimately put me off the line. As said above if you are looking at that sort of money on a stud fee there are others just as fashionable but better, out there.


----------



## welshone (25 May 2011)

I have a Sandro Hit, bought him as a yearling, super temperament, easy to do, fab hindleg action, he is out of a Master mare and have been told he takes after him in his movement.
Definitely wouldn't agree that all Sandro Hits are quirky and have poor hindleg action!


----------



## Faberge (25 May 2011)

Have you considered using his maternal half brother Diamond Hit? Better comp record, better progeny record (when taking in to account relative number of progeny) and IMO better stallion!


----------



## mcrobbiena (25 May 2011)

Also thought I had better add as everyone here seems to have forgotten that he has produced the largest number of successful showjumpers and dressage horses ever. I wouldn't mind putting my mare to him, he is second choice for me. Sir Shutterfly would always be first choice as hes just lovely! But on performance wise and unlimited budget and facilities etc I would definatly consider him. He has a massive presence about him more so than any other horse I would say.

(My mare is actually in foal to a young stallion called Wiseguy R because we were going to try natural with her as she didnt take first time. Foal due on independance day!! Hes by Manhattan)


----------



## mcrobbiena (25 May 2011)

ALSO (sorry mental posting)
As far as throwing quirky foals-if he is brought up well you won't have a problem quirkyness is usually down to spoiling them or not handling them well enough.


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 May 2011)

mcrobbiena said:



			ALSO (sorry mental posting)
As far as throwing quirky foals-if he is brought up well you won't have a problem quirkyness is usually down to spoiling them or not handling them well enough.
		
Click to expand...

I agree very much with this. Too many 'dressage diva' foals are treated like china and not horses!


----------



## Faberge (25 May 2011)

mcrobbiena said:



			he has produced the largest number of successful showjumpers and dressage horses ever.
		
Click to expand...

I would def contest this on the dressage front - Sandro Hit has had hundreds if not thousands of foals, and when I last checked, only two of them (Sancisco & Salieri) had competed grand prix - whereas take a horse like Jazz (who has also sired a lot of foals, but fewer than SH I believe) - has got scores of offspring at GP. 

I am not trying to rubbish SH at all; his influence in dressage breeding is impressive and undeniable, but he has never been in the top 10 in the WBFSH rankings, which for me is a really important indicator of a stallion's siring capabilites.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (25 May 2011)

Faberge said:



			I would def contest this on the dressage front - Sandro Hit has had hundreds if not thousands of foals, and when I last checked, only two of them (Sancisco & Salieri) had competed grand prix -
		
Click to expand...

Definitely more than two! Polka Hit Nexen is by Sandro Hit (and she is only 9, as far as I know)


----------



## Drum (25 May 2011)

Thanks for everyones comments.  I have been around a few horses with SH as their grandsire and all had good temperaments so maybe thats more down to the mares and handling as others have said.  I just wondered what the man himself was like!


----------



## volatis (25 May 2011)

If you are interested in Sandro Hit, then there are certain elements he will add, that may be just what your mare needs, such as long legs, active front leg, dark coat, refined head. He wouldnt be so popular if he wasnt adding something people want.
I used a SH grandson and have the most trainable colt (well he is barely 3 and just 4 times under the rider, but so far so good) but its not a line I like myself.
But the semen from Schockemohle's will be good (thye are really on the ball with that area) and if you like his type but dont want that stud fee, there are a number of sons standing here that could offer you something similar, such as San Amour or sarkozy, or Surprice.


----------



## competitiondiva (26 May 2011)

Just thought I'd add to my last post that I did in actual fact (was 3 years ago when I looked and had forgotten!!) find one stallion by SH that I did like alot, but then he probably inherited alot from his dam line which is Don gregory/rubinstein, a very good line in itself, the stallion I'm talking about is Swarovski, typical confo of a sh son, but with a more active hind leg, no idea on the temperament front.  As others have said he will compliment some mares and not others I wouldn't use him on a hot/quirky mare with a poor hind leg, but would on a natural hind leg actioned mare with an easy temperament say!  Good luck whatever you chose.


----------



## mcrobbiena (26 May 2011)

Having worked with him I can tell you about his temprament, he easy to do didn't see any problems when he was under saddle he has so much presence but he is grumpy in the stable. Also alot bigger in the flesh than I was expecting. Very uphill and amazing to watch actually made me want to do dressage watching him work he looked so easy and effortless. check out the schockemoele website for his video it has a blurb about him as well. His foals go for rediculous money. I would also say if the foal is to be sold on-having sandro hit as a sire is only going to go in its favour and add more value. Although I have heard that Weltmeyer (SP?!?) produces really nice dressage ones or Furst Heinrich. worked with one of its offspring who was a gorgeouse stallion but horrible to handle a proper thug!


----------



## volatis (26 May 2011)

Not to go too much off topic, but when were you at PS mcrobbiena?


----------



## Touchwood (26 May 2011)

We have a Sandro Hit son who stands with us (Samba Hit III), and he has a great temperament, so I'd go with those who say that the temperament is fine.

We also have a Sandro Hit daughter who boards with us (out of a Donnerhall mare) and she is a lovely person.  

I don't think they are riding school horses - temperament wise - but there is certainly nothing difficult about them!  

I've heard a lot of people say the walk isn't great, but I haven't found this in the ones I have seen.


----------



## mcrobbiena (27 May 2011)

I was at PS in 2008 for 4 months. I was a groom for Dennis Schlusselburg. Why?


----------



## volatis (27 May 2011)

I work at PS now, been here about 14 months I guess. I guess you know Dennis left last year. So just wondered if you were someone who was here recently as with so many people coming and going, our paths may have crossed. 
I can also guess which Furst heinrich son you are talking about LOL, luckily he is pretty much a unique case!


----------



## stolensilver (27 May 2011)

I'm in the camp of disliking Sandro Hit. He has a poor walk and passes it on, even to his grandchildren. A big tendency to pace when tense. He also has a slow hind leg and passes this on too. He's had over 8,000 offspring and has 3 at GP. Hmmmmm. Not impressive when you consider he's had some of the best mares in warmblood breeding put to him.

If you want a young horse class horse Sandro Hit is your boy. If you want a horse who can go on from there and collect and sit and do pirouettes and one time changes I'd look elsewhere. Sandro Hits are notorious for throwing their toys out of their pram once the work gets hard.


----------

